# Behindert wegen Antibabypille



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

Behindert wegen Antibabypille
von Andy Fischer

*Celine war ein strahlendes 16-jähriges Mädchen. Dann hat ihr der Frauenarzt die Pille verschrieben. Heute ist sie 18 Jahre alt und schwerstbehindert.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jung, hübsch, den Schalk im Gesicht: heute ist Celine ein Pflegefall.

Celine erhielt Ende 2007 von ihrem Frauenarzt das Rezept für die Antibabypille Yasmin. Vier Wochen später erlitt sie eine schwere Lungenembolie, der Atem setzte aus, das Herz stand still, das Hirn wurde schwerstgeschädigt.

Seither ist die junge Frau behindert, muss rund um die Uhr betreut werden. Und das ihr ganzes Leben lang. «Ich habe nie vorher gehört, dass so schlimme Schädigungen auftreten können», so Celines Mutter gegenüber «10&#8201;vor&#8201;10». «Es steht zwar auf der Packung, dass die Pille zu Embolien führen kann, aber niemand ist sich bewusst, dass solche Folgen auftreten können.»




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild: SF/10vor10

Der Anwalt von Celines Familie, Felix Rüegg, sagte gegegenüber der Nachrichtensendung: «Ich bin dezidiert der Ansicht, dass eine Antibabypille nicht zu einer so schweren Lähmung führen darf.» Im Übrigen seien ihm weitere Fälle anderer junger Frauen bekannt, die mit derselben Pille schwere Embolien erlitten hätten. Rüegg: «Celine ist kein Einzelfall.»

Die Herstellerfirma Bayer sicherte eine «schnelle, unbürokratische Hilfe» für Celine zu. Rund 200 000 Franken – aber freiwillig, wie der Pharmamulti betont. Dennoch sagt eine Firmensprecherin: «Ob die Embolie auf einer Einnahme unseres Präparats «Yasmin» beruht, ist nicht belegt.» Und weil die Nebenwirkungen in der Patien­teninformation ausgewiesen seien, komme das Produktehaftpflichtgesetzt nicht zur Anwendung. Eine Distanzierung sei dies aber nicht, man wolle sich im Herbst 2009 wieder mit der Familie treffen, um das weitere Vorgehen zu besprechen. 


Quelle: http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/17697825

Weitere Artikel: 
«Yasmin lässt sich noch nicht so gut beurteilen»
«Mit der Pille bin ich vorsichtig»
Umstrittene Pille «Yasmin» bleibt auf dem Markt


Die Diskussionsgrundlage. Die Pille/Medikamente Allgemein. 
Was haltet ihr von?


----------



## sympathisant (4. Juni 2009)

traurig für das mädchen und die familie. so lange aber niemand nachgewiesen hat, dass die embolie aufgrund der einnahme der pille entstanden ist, kann darüber kaum ernsthaft diskutiert werden.


----------



## Night falls (4. Juni 2009)

Nebenwirkungen und Medikamente? Das passt doch nun wirklich nicht zusammen...


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juni 2009)

tja, aber ungetestete/gefaehrliche medikamente rausbringen? du wuerdest sicher anders reden wenn du jetzt wegen einer "Artztempfehlung" Behindert bist.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Juni 2009)

Ich hasse Tabletten auch wie die Pest, zieh mir das Zeug nur rein wenns unbedingt sein muss - diesen "Haste mal ne Aspirin"-Trend mach ich iwie so garnicht mit..


Zum Thema, sieht aus wien Fake ;P - aber erschreckend ist es trotzdem, weil dieses Tromboserisiko wirklich immens steigt..


----------



## sympathisant (4. Juni 2009)

zumindest in D (sicherlich auch in der schweiz) ist es unmöglich legal ungetestete medikamente rauszubringen (hoch leben tierversuche). weswegen das mädchen behindert ist, kann noch keiner sagen.

edit: hatte im januar ne lungenentzündung. klingt erst mal nicht so aufregend, kann man aber dran sterben, wenns nicht behandelt wird. ich war froh dass es antibiotika gibt.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juni 2009)

es gibt aber mehrere faelle.
von einer bekannter  meiner eltern hat wegen aertztlicher einmischung "Zitat: Etwas mehr, damit es schneller geht" das kind eine gelaehmte hand und musste opiriert werden. also nichts mit "Vertrau auf unsere supei-dupi-medizin"


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

> Info-Box
> Zahlen zur Antibaby-Pille
> 
> Gravierende Nebenwirkungen der Antibaby-Pille kommen viel häufiger vor, als bisher bekannt war. Swissmedic, die Medikamenten-Kontrollstelle des ­Bundes, liefert hierzu brisante Zahlen. Rund 20 Prozent der Frauen in der Schweiz, die mit der Pille verhüten, nehmen Yasmin. Das sind geschätzte 100 000 Frauen. Von jährlich zehn gemeldeten Thrombo-Embolien ist sechsmal die Antibaby-Pille Yasmin betroffen.



Auch aus der Quelle vom Artikel


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Juni 2009)

Passiert. So wie ich das gelesen habe, steht das auch bei den Nebenwirkungen mit drin. Reine soziale Sache, dass Bayer da hilft und nicht sagt: "Tja, Pech gehabt."


----------



## Philister (4. Juni 2009)

man rechne all die guten seiten, die medikamente mit sich bringen, gegen die negativen. der saldo wird positiv bleiben. thema abgeschlossen ;-)


----------



## Lisutari (4. Juni 2009)

Ja, Medikamente können das auslösen, aber geh doch zu einem über 70 Jährigen, der ohne durchblutungstabletten nicht mehr gehen könnte, wie schlimm Medikamente sind.
Tabletten helfen jeden Tag Millionen Menschen, wenn jemand so was passiert, ist das tragisch, aber noch lange kein Grund auf Tabletten zu verzichten.

Und zu dem mit der Sonnenalergie; Es giebt viele Arten von UV-Empfindlichkeit, einige davon höhren nach einer Zeit von selsbt auf, weil der Körper sich darauf eingestellt hat. 
Es ist sgoar eien annerkante Terapieform bei einer solchen Unverträglichkeit, sich sonnenlich aus zu setzen


----------



## neo1986 (4. Juni 2009)

glaube nicht das das nur an der pille gelegen hat könnte auch sein das sie drogen dazu genommen hat oder andere medikamente...


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juni 2009)

hmm meine mutter is frauenärtzin mal schauen was die dazu sagt ^^


----------



## marion9394 (4. Juni 2009)

hm doof für das mädel...

meine bekannte hat wegen der pille auch mal ganz schlimm probleme gekriegt, ka mehr wegen was - sie darf sie auf jedem fall nicht nehmen.
glaube das war irgendwas mit den adern... 
sie hat auch geraucht wie blöd - das sollte man ja auch nicht machen... als ihr freund dann eine "latexallergie" hatte, war sie bald mama -.-

hm meine meinung zu medikamenten... es gibt gute und schlechte...

ich bin drauf angewiesen welche zu nehmen, meine sch****  migräne krieg ich allein nicht in den griff, wenn ich die tabletten nicht nehmen würde könnte ich kein lebenswürdiges dasein führen. wer migräne nicht kennt, man hat schmerzen wie blöd, es ist einem schlecht und man darf nicht mit sonnenlicht in verbindung kommen. wenn ich einen anfall bekomme und keine tablette zu hand habe liege ich 2 tage unter schlimmsten schmerzen flach.

hm schlechte medikamenten hatte ich auch schon - nämlich beta blocker.
bin noch aggresiver geworden als ich es eh schon bin, das war kein spaß mehr. hatte richtig schlimm stimmungsschwankungen.

zum thema pille, die nimm ich nun schon seit 7 jahren, gesund ist es sicher nicht, aber was will ich machen, das risiko mit anderen methoden ist mir einfach zu hoch, und nachdem ich keine häufig wechsenden partner habe ist das thema mit krankheiten auch nicht gegeben. wenn ich irgendwann deswegen keine kinder mehr kriegen kann ist es wohl so... lieber gar keine als zu früh


----------



## Lillyan (4. Juni 2009)

ENDE mit der Diskussion über Gott.... auch keine weiteren Provokationen in Richtung Benji. Bleibt beim Thema!


----------



## Noxiel (4. Juni 2009)

Folks, stick to the point!

Ihr kennt das Thema!


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2009)

Ich denke, diese Nebenwirkungen sind "Einzelfälle", es gibt ja Millionen Frauen die die Pille nehmen und keine Probleme haben.

Das präparat sollte man allerdings untersuchen, ggf. vom Markt nehmen.
Dann lieber schwanger werden, als lebenslang schwerstbehindert...

Oder gleich auf Kondome ausweichen, ist noch die sicherste Variante.
Und die Leute die dann mit "Macht aber weniger Spass" kommen, setzen in ihrem Leben sowieso die falschen Prioritäten IMO. ^^

Wenn man rumpoppt wie ein Berserker, muss man sich nicht wundern direkt n Kind in die Welt zu setzen. Wer sich nicht beherrschen kann, vergisst oder versäumt das Verhüten und dann sieht man ja was bei rauskommt.


----------



## marion9394 (4. Juni 2009)

> Wenn man rumpoppt wie ein Berserker, muss man sich nicht wundern direkt n Kind in die Welt zu setzen. Wer sich nicht beherrschen kann, vergisst oder versäumt das Verhüten und dann sieht man ja was bei rauskommt.



da stimm ich dir voll zu!



> Oder gleich auf Kondome ausweichen, ist noch die sicherste Variante.
> Und die Leute die dann mit "Macht aber weniger Spass" kommen, setzen in ihrem Leben sowieso die falschen Prioritäten IMO. ^^


na na na ;D
also ich für meinen teil verzichte dann lieber ganz -.- ich hab da keinen frieden wenn das dingens jeden moment wegrutschen kann oder sonstiges... mir ist mal eins gerissen - das war schock genug


----------



## EspCap (4. Juni 2009)

Nebenwirkungen gibts eben immer. Lest euch mal den Beipackzettel von simplen Kopfschmerztabletten durch, bei den seltenen Nebenwirkungen stehen, auch bei nichtmal besonders starken (deren Namen ich mal nicht nenne), unter anderem auch schwere innere Blutungen, Schockzustände etc... Trotzdem nehmen sie Millionen Menschen ohne auch nur einmal husten zu müssen.
Ergo: Man kann auch morgens aus dem Haus laufen und vom Schneepflug überfahren werden. Ist einfach so. Sicher ist sowas eine schlimme Sache die man in der heutigen Zeit nicht erwartet, aber ganz ausschliessen wird man Nebenwirkungen nie können.


----------



## Night falls (4. Juni 2009)

> Oder gleich auf Kondome ausweichen, ist noch die sicherste Variante.


Die Pille ist zigmal sicherer als das Kondom... Nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt.


----------



## marion9394 (4. Juni 2009)

man muss sie halt echt verdammt zuverlässig nehmen - dann schon,
sofort ausweichen auf andere methoden wenn man magen/darm hat oder mal antibiotika nimmt, mann sollte sie ja sogar zeitgleich nehmen jeden tag


----------



## Benrok (4. Juni 2009)

Es ist sehr tragisch, dass solche Fälle vorkommen können.
Allerdings retten Medikamente sehr viele Leben und Leute die sonst unter unerträglichen Schmerzen leiden würden können normal leben.

Früher sind viele Menschen an Kinderkrankheiten und Erkältungen gestorben, heute sind das Einzelfälle.
Nebenwirkungen kann es immer geben.
Die Industrie kann das Risiko nur so klein wie möglich machen.
Unternehmen die Medikamente mit einer großen Wahrscheinlichkeit auf folgenschwere Nebenwirkungen herraus geben sollten daher aber noch mehr verurteilt werden.
Ob das hier der Fall ist kann man aber denke ich nicht sagen, da täglich viele Frauden die Pille nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2009)

Man, seit ihr alle spät mit dem Thema. Ausserdem ist der Vorfall schon 2 Jahre her.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (4. Juni 2009)

Das man von der Anti-Baby Pille Embolien kriegen kann, ist ja altbekannt (steht glaub ich sogar auf der Verpackungsbeilage), ausserdem sollte jeder wissen das es bei einer Lungenembolie zu einer sauerstoffknappheit in Organen (vor allem dem gehirn) kommen kann, was zu bleibenden Schäden führt. Das klingt jetzt hart, ist auch so. Man hat ein gewisses Risiko, das ist bestimmt kein Einzelfall.
Natürlich kommen da bei Frauen gewisse Zweifel auf, soweit ich das beurteilen kann (als mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), werden die alermeisten Frauen bei der Pille bleiben, mit einer "was-der-passiert-passiert-mir-eh-nicht"-Einstellung.


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Die Pille ist zigmal sicherer als das Kondom... Nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt.



Quelle? ^^

Meine Aussage ist die eines Laien. D.h. ich vermute es ist so, weiß es aber nicht 100%ig. Und deine?


----------



## Pente (4. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Die Pille ist zigmal sicherer als das Kondom... Nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt.


Ach? Würde beide ziemlich gleich einschätzen und wer wirklich sicher gehen will nimmt Pille+Kondom, schließlich hilft die Pille auch nur gegen Schwangerschaft und nicht gegen AIDS u.d.g.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (4. Juni 2009)

Immer dieses "Einschaetzen". Dafuer gibt es schliesslich Statistiken. Stichwort Pearl-Index. Hier z.B. eine Uebersicht. Aber wie Pente schon sagt - der grosse Vorteil von Kondomen ist, dass sie auch vor Geschlechtskrankheiten schuetzen.

PS: Und laut Statistik ist die Pille tatsaechlich deutlich sicherer...


----------



## Thront (4. Juni 2009)

schlimmes einzelschicksal. 


von wem wurde das jetzt alles schon verwurstet? spiegel online, bild usw ?


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

"20 Minuten" haste vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne Schweizer Zeitung, populär in Kanton Zürich.


----------



## Skatero (4. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> "20 Minuten" haste vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kennt man die nicht in allen Kantonen? Jedenfalls in den deutschsprachigen. Im Kt Bern kennt sie eig. auch jeder. Oder gibts die auch in französisch und italienisch?


----------



## Night falls (4. Juni 2009)

> Ach? Würde beide ziemlich gleich einschätzen und wer wirklich sicher gehen will nimmt Pille+Kondom, schließlich hilft die Pille auch nur gegen Schwangerschaft und nicht gegen AIDS u.d.g. dunno.gif


Wie schon erwähnt wurde... die Pille verhütet die Schwangerschaft um einiges besser, die Krankheiten verhütet allerdings noch immer das Kondom am besten (und so ziemlich als einziges). Also immer aufpassen mit wem man schläft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (4. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt wurde... die Pille verhütet die Schwangerschaft um einiges besser, die Krankheiten verhütet allerdings noch immer das Kondom am besten (und so ziemlich als einziges). Also immer aufpassen mit wem man schläft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aufpassen klingt irgendwie als würde man den Menschen ansehen, dass sie AIDS haben. Da dies jedoch nicht der Fall ist hilft "aufpassen" allein wohl wenig.


----------



## sTereoType (4. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Die Diskussionsgrundlage. Die Pille/Medikamente Allgemein.
> Was haltet ihr von?


das kann doch von den mods nicht ernsthaft als thema offen gelassen werden oO


----------



## Night falls (5. Juni 2009)

> das kann doch von den mods nicht ernsthaft als thema offen gelassen werden oO


Es wurde von den Mods schon hinreichend beschnitten... Also pass auf, was du sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kennt man die nicht in allen Kantonen? Jedenfalls in den deutschsprachigen. Im Kt Bern kennt sie eig. auch jeder. Oder gibts die auch in französisch und italienisch?




Gibt 3 Ausgaben davon. Bern/Zürich/Basel
Der französische Teil der Schweiz hat ne eigene, andere Gratiszeitung. Der italienische Teil auch.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Juni 2009)

also dieses vorher/nachher bild ist irgendwie komisch...sie hat bereits im "vorher" bild zähne, die so oft bei behindern geborenen auftreten


----------



## sTereoType (5. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Es wurde von den Mods schon hinreichend beschnitten... Also pass auf, was du sagst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


beschnitten auf diese grundlage für die diskussion?
ich mein die alternative ist ja wohl kaum praktikabel, auch wenn in letzter zeit wieder gern propagiert wird das akkupunktur und homöopathie besser wirken sollen(so ein schmarn xD)


----------



## Qonix (5. Juni 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Gibt 3 Ausgaben davon. Bern/Zürich/Basel
> Der französische Teil der Schweiz hat ne eigene, andere Gratiszeitung. Der italienische Teil auch.


St.Gallen haut euch eine eigene. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Juni 2009)

Benrok schrieb:


> Es ist sehr tragisch, dass solche Fälle vorkommen können.
> Allerdings retten Medikamente sehr viele Leben und Leute die sonst unter unerträglichen Schmerzen leiden würden können normal leben.



/sign

Habe selbst Rheuma und muss Basis-Medikamente nehmen. Dass ich davon böse Akne bekomme nehme ich "dankend" in Kauf. Ich kann mich dafür schliesslich bewegen.


----------



## marion9394 (5. Juni 2009)

> ich mein die alternative ist ja wohl kaum praktikabel, auch wenn in letzter zeit wieder gern propagiert wird das akkupunktur und homöopathie besser wirken sollen(so ein schmarn xD)



als zusatzbehandlung finde ich es vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht - auch wenn ich normalerweise nicht so davon überzeugt bin.
ich habe mal an so einem homöopatischen programm teilgenommen, musste massig so kügelchen und salze fressen, aber überraschenderweise hatte ich da dann phasen (teilweise sogar so 5 tage) wo ich gar kein kopfweh hatte, so konnte ich endlich nach 5 jahren mal wieder in urlaub fahren und tatsächlich mal ein bissl in der sonne bleiben ohne das es mich gleich zambröselt.

allerdings hab ich mit der einnahme nun wieder geschludert und es ist wieder so wie vorher -.-

wenn ich denke wie viele andere methoden ich schon probiert habe war die noch die beste


----------



## Stancer (5. Juni 2009)

Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht was der TE bezwecken will. Soll jetzt jede Frau auf die Antibabypille verzichten, weil einmal was passiert ist ? Sollen wegen Nebenwirkungen die bei 1.000.000 Einnahmen nur einmal auftreten direkt alle Medikamente abgeschafft werden ?

Sry aber son Quatsch hab ich selten gesehen. 

@Marion : Du weisst schon was Homöopathische Behandlungen sind oder ? Eigentlich wirkt die Homöopathie genau wie der Placeboeffekt. D.h. wenn man dran glaubt kann es durchaus helfen aber einen wissenschaftlichen Beweis über die Wirksamkeit gibt es nicht.


----------



## marion9394 (5. Juni 2009)

> @Marion : Du weisst schon was Homöopathische Behandlungen sind oder ? Eigentlich wirkt die Homöopathie genau wie der Placeboeffekt. D.h. wenn man dran glaubt kann es durchaus helfen aber einen wissenschaftlichen Beweis über die Wirksamkeit gibt es nicht.



wie gesagt "glaube" da selber nicht so dran aber bis jetzt war es das erste was irgendwie linderung verschafft hat und dann solls mir gleich sein ob das ein placebo effekt ist - die kügelchen haben mir einen schönen urlaub beschert - also sind sie mein freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juni 2009)

Medikamente retten leben in zig millionen fällen udn SELBST WENN (wasi ch nicht glaube) genau in DIESEM einen Fall ein Medikament ein Leben zerstört hat, dann wars halt so.
Meine Güte keiner kanns ändern es ist tragisch aber kein Grund Medis zu verteufeln

Meine Mutter hatte noch keine Zeit sich den Artikel durchzulesen aber ich sorg schon dafür^^


----------



## Maladin (5. Juni 2009)

Die Pille ist eine Hormonbombe und genau das System der Hormone im Körper ist nicht hinreichend erforscht. Man weiß nicht, wie sie auf eine Frau wirken. Jeder reagiert etwas anders auf die Präparate. 

Darin besteht schon eine Gefahr. Ich ziehe das Kondom immer einer Pille vor. Denn richtig verwendet, bietet ein Kondom Schutz vor Krankheiten oder wenn die Partnerin unter Einfluss von Antibiotika steht. Man glaubt ja nicht wieviele Einflüsse die Wirkung eines Hormonpräparates schwächen können.

Am besten aber immernoch ohne Verhütung kuscheln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink maladin


----------



## Cørradø (5. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Am besten aber immernoch ohne Verhütung kuscheln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/fixed



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was willst du uns damit sagen??
Beschwörst du einen Kindersegen unter Zockern herauf? - _ohne Verhütung_...
Proklamierst du "kein Sex vor der Ehe"? - "nur" _kuscheln_
Ist kuscheln besser als Sex? - _am besten_...

Ich bin verwirrt ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist "kuscheln" nicht der "Code" für Beischlaf? Oder war das nur zu meiner Generation noch so?


----------



## Maladin (5. Juni 2009)

In meiner Generation hieß Kuscheln noch Kuscheln ... damals. Damals war Petting angesagt *bravo durchblätter*

/wink maladin


----------



## Manowar (5. Juni 2009)

Ich muss sagen,dass ich sehr froh bin,wenn meine Partnerin die Pille nimmt.
Wurde schon zu oft von Kondomen "enttäuscht".
Mein erstes Mal Sex mit Kondom,direkt nen Volltreffer..sie war schwanger.
Und insgesamt ist das Dingen 4 mal gerissen (ja,Gleiteigenschaften waren zur genüge vorhanden)


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juni 2009)

Schlimm.... und? Ja es ist für sie tragisch... aber nur für sie...

Ich mein... Eine jetzt unter Tausenden und Millionen...  schön und gut, soll man deswegen jetzt in Panik verfallen, wie die Politiker weil wieder EINER ausgetickt ist und uns Gamer wieder alle in eine Tasche packt? Sollen wir jetzt anfangen genauso wie die Deppen da oben zu handeln und alle Pillen und Medikamente jetzt in eine Tasche packen?
Abgesehen stand es ja offensichtlich auf der Packungsbeilage das die Nebenwirkungen Embolien enthalten können, der Anwalt spinnt da meiner Meinung nach auch ein wenig herum, es stand da, es ist leider Gottes eingetreten, folgen aus dieser Nebenwirkung und offensichtlich zu spätem Handeln der Ärzteschaft (eine Embolie ist nichtmal eben *plötzlich* in fünf Minuten da und macht dich kaputt) sind nicht mehr auf das Präparat zurückzuführen...


----------



## karstenschilder (5. Juni 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich denke, diese Nebenwirkungen sind "Einzelfälle", es gibt ja Millionen Frauen die die Pille nehmen und keine Probleme haben.



Es geht bei diesem Artikel nicht um Millionen Frauen, die die Anti-Baby Pille nehmen, sondern es geht hier um ein einzelnes Produkt ("Yasmin") aus dem Sortiment der vielen Anti-Baby Pillen. Die Probleme treten anscheinend nur mit diesem Produkt so häufig auf. Von daher sollte man es in Erwägung ziehen, dieses wieder vom Markt zu nehmen, da die anderen Anti-Baby Pillen auch ihr Ziel erreichen und nicht derart auffällig Nebenwirkungen verursachen.


----------



## Davatar (5. Juni 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> In meiner Generation hieß Kuscheln noch Kuscheln ... damals. Damals war Petting angesagt *bravo durchblätter*
> 
> /wink maladin


Sooo, meine Buffed-Foren-Abstinenz ist zu Ende, drum mach ich hier auch wiedermal mit (jaja zwischendurch muss auch ich mal arbeiten) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von Bravo hab ich natürlich sofort auf Dr.Sommer schliessen müssen und google befragt, was Dr.Sommer zum Kuscheln meint:


			
				Bravo schrieb:
			
		

> Anna und Max: Kuscheln, Küssen, Kissenschlacht!
> 
> Auch ohne miteinander zu schlafen haben Anna und Max im Bett richtig Spaß! Was sie dann so alles tun, zeigen sie dir hier.
> 
> Wenn Anna und Max zusammen im Bett landen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie gleich miteinander schlafen. Es macht oft viel mehr Spaß, miteinander rum zu liegen, Faxen zu machen und rum zu albern.


Nen Link dazu hätt ich auch, aber der ist nicht ganz jugendfrei, drum lass ich den mal weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wies scheint ist auch fürs Dr.Sommer Team Kuscheln immernoch Kuscheln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zur Anti-Babypillen-Geschichte: Nunja ich war auch recht erschrocken als ich die beiden Bilder in der Zeitung gesehen hab. Dennoch sind die positiven Eigenschaften der Pille wesentlich gewichtiger als die negativen Eigenschaften. Wie bereits jemand vor mir geschrieben hat sind Kondome zwar ein guter Schutz, aber auch die gehn mal kaputt und das kann u.U. schneller passieren, als man denkt. Dann hat man den Salat. Daher besser doppelten Schutz. Und wenn dann in einem Fall von zig mal etwas passiert...tja...tut mir leid aber das war dann wirklich Pech. Übrigens war die Herstellerfirma ursprünglich ja auch bereit, ne Abfindung zu bezahlen. Aber das Geld hat der Mutter ja scheinbar nicht gereicht...


----------



## Qonix (5. Juni 2009)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Es geht bei diesem Artikel nicht um Millionen Frauen, die die Anti-Baby Pille nehmen, sondern es geht hier um ein einzelnes Produkt ("Yasmin") aus dem Sortiment der vielen Anti-Baby Pillen. Die Probleme treten *anscheinend nur mit diesem Produkt so häufig auf*. Von daher sollte man es in Erwägung ziehen, dieses wieder vom Markt zu nehmen, da die anderen Anti-Baby Pillen auch ihr Ziel erreichen und nicht derart auffällig Nebenwirkungen verursachen.


Oh ja, sie tretten sehr sehr häufig auf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es gibt zwischen 2 - 4 Fälle pro Jahr mehr als bei den anderen Produkten wobei auch gesagt wurde im Beitrag das diese Anfälle nicht immer gemolden würden und somit könne es auch ganz anders sein und bei anderen Produkten gibt es genau so viele Vorfälle.


----------



## Philister (5. Juni 2009)

hm - zwar wird nicht jeder gleich intensiv von seiner lende gesteuert, aber beim kuscheln allein bleibt es eher selten ;-)
und ich glaub wohl kaum, dass sich maladin auf dauer damit hat abspeisen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (5. Juni 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> hm - zwar wird nicht jeder gleich intensiv von seiner lende gesteuert, aber beim kuscheln allein bleibt es eher selten ;-)


Genau das, was ich so nicht aussprechen wollte!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> und ich glaub wohl kaum, dass sich maladin auf dauer damit hat abspeisen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LOL zumindest will er uns das glauben machen!! Bestimmt um bei den weiblichen Community-Membern besser anzukommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (5. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Die Pille ist zigmal sicherer als das Kondom... Nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt.



Was ist schlimmer? Eine Chance dass deine Freundin/Frau ein Kind bekommt oder dass mit deiner Freundin/Frau so etwas passiert?!?
Das soll jetzt nich gefühllos oder so erscheinen, aber dieser "Pillen"-Trend ist daneben! Eine normale Kopfschmerztablette ist nach *3* (!!) Monaten erst vollständig aus dem Körper raus, wie lange sind dann noch die Reste der Pille im Körper? Wer sowas nimmt, hat Pech gehabt. Ich würde meiner Freundin sowas NIE antun. Außerdem sollte man auch ein bisschen nachdenken, bevor man in die Kiste hüpft.


----------



## Zonalar (5. Juni 2009)

Pillen und Medikamente sind in meinen Augen Symptombekämpfung. Eigendlich, also im theorethischem Sinne, bräuchten wir keine Medikamente. Schliesslich gibt es die Menschheit schomn laaaange. Der Körper ist selbst imstande, Probleme zu lösen. Aber auch nur, wenn er auch gut genug in Form ist, bzw. trainiert wird. Wenn wir unser Körper vernachlässigen, wird er schwächer bzw. das Immunsystem. 
Aber heutzutage ist unser Körper viel zu vielen Schadstoffen ausgesetzt. Das war ja nicht immer so.
Wenn wir unsere Krankheiten ausschliesslich mit Medikamenten bekämpfen, wird unser eigenes Immunsystem schwächer, da es ja nichts tun muss -  schliesslich erledigen die Medikamente alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und somit werden wir schwächer und schwächer.
Aber ich will auch sagen, dass Medikamente wichtig sind. Sie bewirken auch viel gutes und ich will nicht auf die Pharmaindustrie verzichten. Es gibt Krankheiten, mit denen kommt unser Körper nicht selbst klar, wie z.B. Krebs, Asthma. (Ist Asthma in dem Sinne eine "Krankheit"?)

Denke, wir würden weniger Krankheitsanfällig, wenn wir uns auch richtig ernähren. Also der Nahrungspyramide entsprechend. Viel viel Wasser, ne Menge Obst, Salat und Gemüse, dann lecker Brot/spagghetti und vllt noch nen Stück Kuchen.
Ich kann aber nciht verleugnen, dass ich auch lieber nen Berg voller Schlagsahne hab, statt Brot und Wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Oh ja, sie tretten sehr sehr häufig auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jeder tote ist einer zu viel


----------



## Davatar (5. Juni 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Was ist schlimmer? Eine Chance dass deine Freundin/Frau ein Kind bekommt oder dass mit deiner Freundin/Frau so etwas passiert?!?
> Das soll jetzt nich gefühllos oder so erscheinen, aber dieser "Pillen"-Trend ist daneben! Eine normale Kopfschmerztablette ist nach *3* (!!) Monaten erst vollständig aus dem Körper raus, wie lange sind dann noch die Reste der Pille im Körper? Wer sowas nimmt, hat Pech gehabt. Ich würde meiner Freundin sowas NIE antun. Außerdem sollte man auch ein bisschen nachdenken, bevor man in die Kiste hüpft.


Es ist sicher nicht verkehrt, was Du sagst. Aber Mann steigt ja auch nicht immer nur mit der Freundin in der Kiste. Grad wenn man Single ist haben die meisten Leute früher oder später mal nen One-Night-Stand. Klar sollte man da Kondome dabei haben oder das Ganze sein lassen, aber wenn beim Menschen die Hormone einschalten, schaltet das Gehirn oft aus. Da kanns dann doch hilfreich sein, wenn sie die Pille genommen hat.
Wobei eigentlich sollten ja Mann und Frau vorsorgen, da Verhütung ja in beidseitigem Interesse steht. Vor allem gehts ja nicht nur um ungewollte Schwangerschaft, sondern auch übertragbare Krankheiten...


----------



## Reflox (5. Juni 2009)

Ist eigentlich nur das mit der Schmerz-Pille für schwangere Frauen nur in umgekehrter Richtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die ärmste vor der pille war sie so hübsch und jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2009)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Es geht bei diesem Artikel nicht um Millionen Frauen, die die Anti-Baby Pille nehmen, sondern es geht hier um ein einzelnes Produkt ("Yasmin") aus dem Sortiment der vielen Anti-Baby Pillen. Die Probleme treten anscheinend nur mit diesem Produkt so häufig auf. Von daher sollte man es in Erwägung ziehen, dieses wieder vom Markt zu nehmen, da die anderen Anti-Baby Pillen auch ihr Ziel erreichen und nicht derart auffällig Nebenwirkungen verursachen.



Richtig.
Genau das schrieb ich einen Satz direkt darunter. ^^


----------



## skyline930 (5. Juni 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> aber wenn beim Menschen die Hormone einschalten, schaltet das Gehirn oft aus.



Für sowas hab ich persönlich wirklich kein Verständnis. Aber ändern kann man sowas nicht, für die einen ist es alltäglicher Spaß, für die anderen eine "Lebensentscheidung", auch mit Verhütung..



Davatar schrieb:


> Vor allem gehts ja nicht nur um ungewollte Schwangerschaft, sondern auch übertragbare Krankheiten...



Genau das mein ich ja! 

Red Bull Cola wird angemeckert weil da entkokainisiertes Extrakt der Coca-Blätter ist, aber solche Hormonbomben kann man kaufen.. Verkehrte Welt. Imho.


----------



## marion9394 (5. Juni 2009)

> Es ist sicher nicht verkehrt, was Du sagst. Aber Mann steigt ja auch nicht immer nur mit der Freundin in der Kiste. Grad wenn man Single ist haben die meisten Leute früher oder später mal nen One-Night-Stand. Klar sollte man da Kondome dabei haben oder das Ganze sein lassen, aber wenn beim Menschen die Hormone einschalten, schaltet das Gehirn oft aus. Da kanns dann doch hilfreich sein, wenn sie die Pille genommen hat.



Hm ich kanns ehrlich gesagt nicht bewerten - hatte noch nie ein one night stand gehabt, da ich bei männern viel zu heikel bin und ich allein schon wieder kert mache wenn der nur nen schlechten witz bringt oder zb. schlechte zähne hat - oder sogar eine exfreundin hatte vor der es mich ekelt

Aber grade kondome finde ich was besonders ekeliges -.- finde sie passen nie richtig da zu groß oder zu klein, man kann nicht machen was man will da man die meißens immer irgendwie festhalten muss, sie stinken und mich persönlich turnt das ganz furchtbar ab wenn ich da zum rumfieseln anfangen muss... hatte bis jetzt jedes mal auf einen test gewartet - seehnsüchtig. lieber so als diese bääh-dinger



> schaltet das Gehirn oft aus. Da kanns dann doch hilfreich sein, wenn sie die Pille genommen hat.


aber so machts ja erst spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finde wenn man sich von anfang an bestens beherrschen kann - ist es meißtens dann auch langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...manchmal war das warten darauf spannender als danach die 20 sekunden^^


----------



## sTereoType (5. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Pillen und Medikamente sind in meinen Augen Symptombekämpfung. Eigendlich, also im theorethischem Sinne, bräuchten wir keine Medikamente. Schliesslich gibt es die Menschheit schomn laaaange. Der Körper ist selbst imstande, Probleme zu lösen. Aber auch nur, wenn er auch gut genug in Form ist, bzw. trainiert wird. Wenn wir unser Körper vernachlässigen, wird er schwächer bzw. das Immunsystem.
> Aber heutzutage ist unser Körper viel zu vielen Schadstoffen ausgesetzt. Das war ja nicht immer so.
> Wenn wir unsere Krankheiten ausschliesslich mit Medikamenten bekämpfen, wird unser eigenes Immunsystem schwächer, da es ja nichts tun muss -  schliesslich erledigen die Medikamente alles
> 
> ...


ich staune grad nichts chlecht. entweder war es allen einfach zu blöd auf sowas zu antworten, oder sie lesen schon mit absicht über dich hinweg.
pillen/medikamente sollen bloß symptome bekämpfen? mensch , meine eltern müssen ja geld wie heu haben wenn sie mich nur gegen symptome impfen. wozu brauch die welt schon mittel wie Penizillin , der patioent tut ja nur so. und ja wir sind früher hne medis ausgekommen, aber verrat mir dann auch bitte wie hoch die durchschnittliche lebenserwartung war.


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Juni 2009)

Benji... langsam machst du mir angst... du willst uns wirklich weiss machen, dass die Menschheit ohne Medis besser dran wäre?

ich kann nur Stereotypes antword signen.
Damals war die Sterberate irrsinnig hoch.
heute ist sie geringer ( kommt auffs Land an )


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juni 2009)

nein tut er nicht. medizin sollte aber eher gegen krankheiten/symptome genommen werden, oder gegen sachen die man natuerlich nicht aufhalten kann.
aber sich mit pillen vollzustopfen weil man kopfschmerzen kriegen koennte Oo.


----------



## sTereoType (5. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> nein tut er nicht. medizin sollte aber eher gegen krankheiten/symptome genommen werden, oder gegen sachen die man natuerlich nicht aufhalten kann.
> aber sich mit pillen vollzustopfen weil man kopfschmerzen kriegen koennte Oo.


schonmal chronische migräne gehabt? zumal aspirin wohl kaum das immunsystem schwächt denn dafür müsste das immunsystem erstmal für kopfschmerzen zuständig sein.


----------



## Thoor (5. Juni 2009)

Allgemein zum Thema Sterberate kann ich von mir aus nur sagen (ACHTUNG, ich beziehe mich NICHT auf diesen Einzelfall der mir sehr wohl bekannt ist als Schweizer, sondern auf die allgemeine, bessere, lebensrettende/verzögernde Medizin!), ich fürchte mich extrem vor der Zukunft. Ich meine, die Leute werden immer älter (über 100 zu werden ist keine Seltenheit mehr) die Frauen werden immer viel früher und häufiger schwanger... Platz, Essen, Sicherheit und Geborgenheit sind auch nicht unbegrenzt da, irgendwann und zwar BEVOR die Sonne verglüht und die Polarkappen schmelzen haben wir das Problem der Überbevölkerung vor der Tür stehen:/


----------



## sTereoType (6. Juni 2009)

das haben wir schon jetzt, weitaus schlimmer ist die begleiterscheinung der hungersnot und diese wird durch den oilpeak auch noch verstärkt. irgendwann wirds bestimmt wie in watchmen enden beziehungsweise wieder beginnen.


----------



## Thoor (6. Juni 2009)

Na ja ich erinner mich mit Schrecken an den Film "Soilent Green", wird wohl wirklich mal so enden, ich hoffe dann lebe ich nichtmehr, sofern man das noch leben nennen kann.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Juni 2009)

grad mal den plott auf wiki nachgelesen. ist wirklich leicht verstörend. in eine ähnliche kerbe schlägt der film "eden log"


----------



## Zonalar (6. Juni 2009)

Dragon hat wohl als einer der wenigen hier meinen Text verstanden. 
Medikamente sind Symtombekämpfungen. Warum?
Krankheit = Problem
Tauchen Probleme aus dem nichts auf?
man muss an den Wurzeln packen.

Aber dies kann man nicht überall. Ich bin nicht für die Abschaffung von Pharmakonzernen. Medikamente sind gut, da sie ja Probleme lösen. Nur manchmal (nicht immer!) könnte man das Problem einfacher, kostengünstiger und besser lösen.
Wenn wir dafür sorgen, dass unser Körper fit is, immer genug Wechselstoffe hat und voll funktioniert, sind wir weniger Krankheitsanfällig, ärgo brauchen wir weniger Medikamente (weil wir ja weniger oft krank werden) und somit haben wir mehr Geld gespart :=) 

Zudem können wir es in der heutigen Zeit uns garned leisten, auf Pharmakonzerne zu verzichten. Damit würden wir mit riesigen Komplikationen konfrontiert werden, wie z.B. ne mengeeeeeeee Arbeitslose.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Juni 2009)

darf man erfahren von was für medikameten du bitte sprichst wenn du meinst das sie nur symptome bekämpfen?


----------



## Zonalar (6. Juni 2009)

Solche, die Krankheiten bekämpfen. und schmerzmittel und so. Z.B. Das berühmte Aspirin (wohl das einzige, dass ich bei Namen kenne). Der Begriff ist schlecht gewählt. Ich zähle auch so Pickel-entferner dazu.
Gibt es auch Medikamente, die an der Wurzel packen? Mir fällt keins ein... kann aber daran liegen,d ass ich mich in dem Bereich nicht auskenne und lasse mich auch gern berichtigen, wenn wer mehr weiss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Solche, die Krankheiten bekämpfen. und schmerzmittel und so. Z.B. Das berühmte Aspirin (wohl das einzige, dass ich bei Namen kenne). Der Begriff ist schlecht gewählt. Ich zähle auch so Pickel-entferner dazu.
> Gibt es auch Medikamente, die an der Wurzel packen? Mir fällt keins ein... kann aber daran liegen,d ass ich mich in dem Bereich nicht auskenne und lasse mich auch gern berichtigen, wenn wer mehr weiss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was genau sind impfungen, antibiotika(PENICILLIN!!!), chemotherapie bei krebs etc. für dich? ich versteh auch nicht genau was du gegen schmerzmittel hast. diese entlasten nicht das immunsystem oder schwächen es, sondern machen schmerzen ertragbar.
ich würd gern auch mal wissen was du denkst was sonst krankheiten an der wurzel bekämpft? es ist zummindest nicht ozzy osmoses.
dr. house verordnet natürlich auch nur wunder um seine patienten zu heilen.....
wär ich dein bio lehrer ,würd ich dich das jahr wiederholen lassen. ein solch dumme aussage hab ich selten gesehen

edit: warum sind kopfschmerzen und pickel eigentlich symptome unserer zeit? die gabs schon vorher. ich hätt wenigstens mit dem argument fettleibigkeit gerechnet(auf das ich natürlich auch vorbereitet bin) aber das ist echt schwach.


----------



## marion9394 (6. Juni 2009)

also ich habe nun seit ich 18 bin regelmäßig (ca. jeden 2ten tag) migräne, ware bei massenhaft ärzten - hier mal eine kleine auswahl:

- augenarzt (augendruck löst auch kopfweh aus)
- psychodoc (wegen stressmigräne)
- neurologen (tumor etc.)
- orthopäden (zwecks wirbelfehlstellung)
- mache sport und es hilft nicht
- habe auf ungesundes essen verzichtet
- etc pp

die ganzen drecksärtze haben nie aber auch NIE eine ursache für mein migräne gefunden, körperlich bin ich fit...
tja was will ich da machen, meine medikamente (sumatriptan 100 falls jemand kennt) brauch ich einfach, ich nehm sehr oft so ein derbes ding - danach bin ich auch erstmal platt (und dürfte nicht mehr fahren) aber was will ich machen?

also wenn ich diese symptom-behandlung nicht hätte, wär ich schon das ein oder andere mal aus dem fenster gehüpft, solche schmerzen will man einfach über längere zeit nicht haben...

zwecks pickel: hatte einen freund der den ganzen rücken voll mit akne hatte, der hat sich nie ins freibad oder sonst wo hingetraut, für ihn war das ein richtiges problem... warum sollte er da keine medikmente nehmen? wenns ihm dann besser geht uns seine lebensqualität gesteigert wird? 
(das leider nix geholfen hat ist eine andere sache...)

oder noch ein beispiel:

meine stiefma hatte irgendeinen gebärmutterhalskrebs, ihr wurden die ganzen organe rausgenommen... tjo nun hat sie zwar überlebt und ist wieder fit wie ein turnschuh allerdings kam sie frühzeitig in die wechseljahre.... da kriegt man innerhalb kürzester zeit derbste depressionen.
Sie hat mir erzählt sie war teilweise sooo down, wenn sie die hormonsalbe nicht hätte, war sie teilweise kurz davor sich umzubringen...


----------



## Noxiel (6. Juni 2009)

Zu unterstreichen ist aber auch, dass Ärzte hierzulande mit der Vergabe von Antibiotika wesentlich freizügiger sind und schon bei weniger schweren Krankheitsbildern nicht mit der Häufigkeit geizen. Das Viren- bzw. Bakterienstämme damit eine wesentlich höhere Möglichkeit erhalten, sich gegen die Antibiotika zu immunisieren bzw. Resitenzen auszubilden wird über Kurz oder Lang noch zu Schwierigkeiten für die Pharmazie und Medizin führen.

Medikamente sind wertvoll und haben bestimmt einen höheren Stellenwert als Benji9 glaubt, ein Allheilmittel sind sie aber definitiv nicht. Daher hat er schon Recht wenn er sagt, dass ein Zurückbesinnen auf "alte" Werte und Weisheiten: "Nur ein gesunder Geist, wohnt in einem gesunden Körper" unterstützend helfen könnte. Gesunde Ernährung, Sport und eine gute Kondition könnten so manchen Gang zum Arzt unnötig machen.


----------



## Cørradø (6. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Solche, die Krankheiten bekämpfen. und schmerzmittel und so. Z.B. Das berühmte Aspirin (wohl das einzige, dass ich bei Namen kenne). Der Begriff ist schlecht gewählt. Ich zähle auch so Pickel-entferner dazu.
> Gibt es auch Medikamente, die an der Wurzel packen? Mir fällt keins ein... kann aber daran liegen,d ass ich mich in dem Bereich nicht auskenne und lasse mich auch gern berichtigen, wenn wer mehr weiss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab auch schon ein paar Dokus und Berichte gesehen, in denen die fernöstliche Medizin mit der westlichen verglichen wurde und da fiel eben genau dieser Spruch, die westliche Medizin (oder Medikamentierung?) würde die Sympthome behandeln und nicht die Krankheit. Vielleicht hast du sowas auch mal gesehen, Benji9.
Nunja das ist erstmal nicht falsch, soviel weiß ich auch als Nicht-Mediziner. Tatsächlich ist das meiste, was so für den alltäglichen haus-/heimgebrauch verschrieben wird - Omas bunte Tabletten Box - "nur" gegen die Sympthome. k.A. was hat die fiktive Oma alles? Wasser in den Beinen, Rheuma, Thrombose, Diabetes hamse meist usw usw...
Granulierten Tigerhoden kann man auchnicht mehr als den Placebo-Effekt nachweisen.
Da ist eine Hormonpille schon handfester.
"Pickel-entferner" würd ich jetzt nicht gerade zu den Medikamenten zählen... k.A. was is da drinne?
Es sind ja die Wirkstoffe auf dies ankommt. Beim Verhüten hilft dir der Glaube daran, dass vorher ne Currywurst mit Zitrone gegessen hast nicht.
Und freiverkäufliches Aspirin würd ich nicht in einen Topf mir rezeptpflichtigen Arzneien werfen. Nichtmal mit Dolviran (wo der selbe Wirkstoff (Acetylsalicylsäure) drin ist). Und für die biste dankbar, wenn mal ne Wurzelbehandlung hattest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Definitiv hast du recht, wenn du sagst vieles könnte man durch "artgerechten" Lebenswandel verhindern oder sich sparen! Die Ernährungspyramide fand ich drollig ^^ aber vollkommen korrekt! Deine Botschaft stimmt wohl.
Aber dann gibts da halt noch Fälle - z.B. ganz banal - wie marion9394.
Oder ne Fliege piekst dich ganz harmlos und schwupp haste Malaria (ups, die kann man ja nicht heilen...), ein niedliches Eichhörnchen beißt dich und du würdest Tollwut bekommen... usw usw

Wie marion9394 anschaulich demonstriert sind Ärzte nicht die Götter in Weiß, wie sie im TV dargestellt werden. Trotzdem, und das sollte man nie vergessen, haben wir es der "westlichen" Schulmedizin zu verdanken, dass vieles, was aus heutiger Sicht Lappalie erscheint früher noch zum sicheren Tod geführt hat. Der Tritt in einen verrosteten Nagel... ach k.A. beliebig fortführen: Lungenentzündung, selbst die (echte) Grippe, weshalbmachen se denn sonen Aufstand um die "Schweinegrippe"? 
Oder ganz wichtig, auf was sTereoType die ganze Zeit pocht, die ganzen Schutzimpfungen!
Das muss man selbst als Laie anerkennen!

Und eben wegen der Notwendigkeit und irgendwo auch nicht mehr wegzudenkenden vom Pharmazie wirft es die Frage auf, wie es zu Fällen wie in dem im Thread beschriebenen kommen kann und ob es dazu kommen darf. Bishin zur grundsätzlichen Ethik- oder Moralfrage ob 100.000 Fälle wo's "gutgeht" einen Fall rechtfertigen, wo's "nicht gut" geht!
200.000 Franken "Schweigegeld"? Warum? Stand doch auf dem Beipackzettel als Nebenwirkung!(!!!)

Was mich interessieren würde: 
Ist "Yasmin" ein Schweiz-only Produkt oder gibts das auf dem deutschen Markt auch?


p.s.: Die Argumentation, dass benji9 in Hinsicht auf die damit verbundene Entlassung der dort Beschäftigten doch nicht auf die Pharma-Industrie verzichten möchte find ich äußerst großzügig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
p.p.s.: Mich wundert, dass noch niemand auf die Rolle der Antibabypille bei der Emanzipation eingegangen ist und ob dieser Bericht nur eine breitangelegte Verschwörung ist selbige wieder rückgängig zu machen...


----------



## Rhokan (7. Juni 2009)

Ein gesunder Mensch braucht keine Medizin? Sehen wir mal von körperlichen Krankheiten ab.... willst du mir erzählen das ein psychisch kranker Mensch der z.B. an schweren Depressionen leidet sich einfach richtig ernähren soll? Hallo?!


----------



## sTereoType (7. Juni 2009)

ich würd ja immernoch gerne wissen welche medis nur für sachen sind die durch falsche ernährung entstehen.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

Ich bin kein Mann grossen Wortes, und werde es in naher Zukunft auch nicht werden. Bitte versucht mal um ein paar Ecken zu denken, wenn ich meinen Senf abgebe, so wie es Noxiel und Corrado tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das würde es um einiges Erleichtern.

Edit: Nachdem ich den Halben Beitrag unabsichtlich rausgelöscht hab (verdammt >.<), werd ich ihn hier in gekürzter Form niederschreiben.

Stereotype: Du siehst mir das zu engstirnig. Die Menschheit ist vor tausend Jahren ohne Medikamente ganz gut zurecht gekommen. Wir hatten keine Medikamente gebraucht. Aber heute gibt es sie. Es gibt sie und wir sind dankbar. 
Der Mensch wird immer wieder mit Hindernissen/Problemen konfrontiert im Leben. Und der Mensch sucht sich den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes.
Dies ist die einfachste Lösung, mit dem Problem umzugehen, aber nicht immer die beste. 
Einen starken Willen, körperliche Fitness und scharfen Verstand. Dass sind die Dinge, die unser Leben retten können. 

Die Frau hier nahm die Pillen. Warum?  Na, damit sie nicht schwange wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ärgo hatte sie Sex. (wenn die Umkehrrechnung nach X nicht ne komplette Lüge is ^^) Zwei Jahre lang, von 16 mit 18, mindestens.
Mmmh, nunja, Sex zu haben ansich ist ja nichts verwerfliches. Aber mir ist es immer wieder zuwider, wie hemmungslos unsere heutige Gesellschaft in diesem Bereich ist. Uns wird eingebläut, dass wir glücklich sind, wenn wir fette Autos haben, wenn wir das schöste Gesicht im ganzen land haben, Wenn wir reich sind, wenn wir Sex haben... 
Und dies könnt ihr nicht verleugnen., schonmal gefragt, was bei Youtube und Google am öftesten gesucht wird? Oder über was riesige Plakaten in der Stadt hängen? Was in der Werbung läuft?
 Oh... ich drifte ab (schonwieder <.<).

Mir geht es darum, dass nicht selten Krankheiten von uns selber zeugen. Wer im ständigem Stress lebt, bekommt wohl eher ne Migräne, als die Person, die ein Ausgeglichenes Dasein führt.
Stress, panik, Angst. Solche Dinge machen uns Krank. Natürlich auch noch vieles mehr, aber auf diese 3 Sachen will ich mich beschränken.
Ich denke, die heutige Menschheit hat völlig vergessen, wie man mit diesen Dingen umgehen sollte, um selbst den grösstmöglichen Nutzen zu ziehen. Wir wurden erzogen, erfolgreich zu sein. Gier ist gut, Macht ist gut, Geld ist gut, Ruhm ist gut. Irgendwie haben wir völlig vergessen, einfach glücklich zu sein. Wir lassen die guten Dinge in unserem Leben ausser Acht, und sehen nur die Fehler, die Probleme, die auf uns zurollen. Wir sind nicht mehr fähig, einfach zufrieden und glücklich zu sein. Aber wir können auch garnicht, nicht in der heutigen gesellschaft, wo jeder auf jeden schaut. Wir vergleichen ständig uns selber. Sehen, was der Nachbar hat, was du nicht hast. Schüren  Neid und Eifersucht, und ernten auch diese. Machen uns psychisch und Physisch kaputt. (abgase, Kernkraftwerke etc.). Was wir aber wirklich wollen, was du wirklich, tief in deinem Innersten Wünschst, wird man so nicht erreichen.

warum denkt ihr, ist die Selbstmordrate in den wohlwollenden Ländern so hoch? Ich habe gelesen und gehört, die Schweizer Bürger gehören zu den 2 % reichsten Menschen der Welt, auch als Lehrling. Theoretisch fehlt es uns an nichts. Aber trotzdem fehlt uns irgendetwas. Und obwohl wir sehr viele Medikamente und Tabletten haben, die unser Leben um einiges erleichtern, sind wir nicht fähig, einfach mal glücklich zu sein.

Ich hab da auch nen tollen Spruch auflager^^
"Der Weg, nicht die Absicht, entscheidet wohin du gehst."

Ich will eine wunderschöne Frau heiraten, die ich Lieben kann, bis in alle Ewigkeit, und von ihr geliebt werde. Und wie ich zur Liebe stehe, könnt ihr in der Signatur lesen^^
Aber wie soll ich das erreichen, wenn ich mit Frauen nen One-night-stand nach der anderen mache? Oder vor der Kiste hock, und mich selbst befriedig? Denkt ihr, dass hört dann von alleine auf? Werdet ihr dann schon automatisch auf all diese Dinge verzichten können, wenn ihr die Liebe eures Lebens getroffen habt?
Oder warum denkt ihr, gibt es soviele Scheidungen heutzutage? Jede zweite Ehe wird geschieden! Das hat schon einen Grund! 

...mir fällt nix mehr ein, und ich bin schonwieder abgedriftet... spät isses auch noch. Ich geh schlafen. 
Gn8

Edit: Trotz der späten Stunde will ich hinzufügen. Wir gehen gerne Probleme aus dem Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wohl anschaulichste Beispiel isses, wenn man S-Bahn fährt. Irgendwie weichen allen den Bilcken aus. Wenn man Betrunkene am Boden liegen sieht, geht man vorbei. Wenn jemand um Geld bettelt, ignoriert man ihn.
Aber ich denk, dass kann doch so nicht richtig sein.


----------



## marion9394 (7. Juni 2009)

auch wenn ich deine beiträge sonst immer recht vernünftig finde, aber der beitrag zwickt und zwackt schon sehr an meinen nerven -.- kann deine argumente so gar nicht verstehen, ich schiebe es einfach mal auf dein noch sehr geringes alter und dein (ich geh mal davon aus) gut behütetes elternhaus. ich würde jetzt einfach mal sagen das du hier durch deine religion falsche oder veraltete einstellungen hast.

viele dinge kannst du einfach gar nicht bewerten wenn du noch bei deinen eltern wohnst, noch nicht arbeitest und noch nie längere zeit mit einem partner zusammengewohnt hast. Ich sehe heute auch viele Sachen anders als mit 16.



> Uns wird eingebläut, dass wir glücklich sind, wenn wir fette Autos haben, wenn wir das schöste Gesicht im ganzen land haben, Wenn wir reich sind, wenn wir Sex haben...



aber ja mich überkommt ein schönes gefühl, wenn ich auf mein sau teures handy gucke oder meinen kleinen Spiele und Konsolenpark im Wohnzimmer - da weiß ich das ich es mir sparen musste und nun konnt ichs mir kaufen... Das ist doch geil - was ist daran schlecht?

Du zählst gerade alle möglichen Sachen auf die die Grundpfeiler unserer heutigen gesellschaft find. Man könnte sogar sagen das es die sieben todsünden sind die die heutige gesellschaft dahinraffen lassen(Hochmut,Geiz,Neid ,Zorn ,Wollust,Völlerei,Trägheit) Ich persönlich habe meinen Spaß damit, ich liebe schöne Gegenstände, freu mich wenn ich mich aufhübschen kann, freue mich wenn ich gutes geld verdienen kann und damit ein gehobeneres leben führen kann.



> Mmmh, nunja, Sex zu haben ansich ist ja nichts verwerfliches. Aber mir ist es immer wieder zuwider, wie hemmungslos unsere heutige Gesellschaft in diesem Bereich ist.



du formulierst es schon so ablehnend in dem du schreibst "nicht verwerflich"... du kennst das beispiel mit "nicht an den rosa elefanten denken?") natürlich ist es nicht verwerflich - es ist die schönste nebensache der welt - es mach  spaß und desto mehr desto besser.

viele krankheiten die es heute gibt sind leider wohnstandskranheiten, überfettet durch schlechte ernährung, rückenprobleme dank der ganzen pc arbeit.... und so weiter. Tja was will man da machen? ich fände es würde schon helfen wenn es wieder moderner wird sport zu machen und sich besser zu ernähren. Es ist nicht leicht da muss man da halt echt NEIN zu lecker Burgern sagen und stattdessen iwas gesundes essen.
(Meine Erfahrungen sind: Seit ich allein lebe ist es viel schwerer sich gesund zu ernähren, was auch an meinen mieserablen kochkünsten liegen kann)

Ich habe einmal wo gehört das jeder mensch in seinem leben im durchschnitt eine psychische krankheit bekommt... Ich hatte als ich meine erste große liebe verloren habe jahrelang eine kleine depression. Ich kam einfach nicht drüber weg das der Mensch nun nicht mehr da ist, ich hatte jahrelang regelmäßig alpträume aus denen ich schweißgebadet aufgwacht bin... natürlich war es mir sehr unangenehm deswegen zu einem arzt zu gehen - ich dachte ja nicht das es sooo schlimm ist. als ich dann entsprechende medikamente bekommen habe das ich einfach nur durchschlafen kann, ging es mir nach kürzester zeit besser und ich habe heute keine probleme mehr. 

Bei kleinen Wehwehchen warten und sie wegwünschen ist halt nicht


----------



## Thoor (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Stereotype: Du siehst mir das zu engstirnig. Die Menschheit ist vor tausend Jahren ohne Medikamente ganz gut zurecht gekommen. Wir hatten keine Medikamente gebraucht. Aber heute gibt es sie. Es gibt sie und wir sind dankbar.


Was ist das bitte sehr für ne hohle Aussage? Ja wir hatten keine, aber wenn die Menschheit auf dem Stand von damals stehen geblieben wäre, würde es die Menschheit heute nichtmehr geben, das ist dir doch klar oder? Denk mal an Pest, Lepra, Wundfieber, Amputationen nach einem Unfall/Krieg, Verletzungen mit Blutvergiftung als Folge, die Leute die an Schmerzen und Fieber gestorben sind weil sie sich z.B. was gebrochen haben etc etc etc....

Ich glaube du bist der einzige der hier engstirnig sieht, du stellst hier ne Aussage aka ": Medis sind böse, sollte man vom Planeten entfernen" hin, auch wenn in abgeschwächter Form. Wenn du immer gleich zigtausend Tabletten frisst weil du z.B. mal Kopfschmerzen hast bist du selber Schuld....


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Mann grossen Wortes, und werde es in naher Zukunft auch nicht werden. Bitte versucht mal um ein paar Ecken zu denken, wenn ich meinen Senf abgebe, so wie es Noxiel und Corrado tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es kann nicht Ziel einer Diskussion sein, dass die anderen Teilnehmer den Kern deiner Aussagen erraten müssen. Ich habe versucht deinen Beitrag zu deuten und mir darauf eigene Gedanken gemacht. Um ein paar Ecken denken, wie du verlangst, beinhaltet die Gefahr deinen Beitrag völlig anders zu interpretieren als es von dir beabsichtigt war. Dadurch entstehen Missverständnisse und Unzulänglichkeiten, die eine vernünftige Diskussion sehr erschweren. Es ist deine Pflicht und Verantwortung deine Gedanken so auf's virtuelle Papier zu bringen, dass man auch versteht worum es dir geht und nicht aus Faulheit darauf zu hoffen, dass irgendeiner schon versteht, worum es dir geht, und falls es nicht der Fall sein sollte, halbseiden herum zu lamentieren.

Nur soviel, ich habe versucht deine Aussage zu relativieren, dass möglicherweise der Durchschnittsdeutsche zu schnell mit Medikamenten bei der Hand ist und dabei auf einen ausgewogenen Blick auf den Körper vernachlässigt, sprich Nahrung, Bewegung und geistige Fitness nicht ausreichend fördert. Auf Medizin verzichten geht nicht, und der Spruch das es uns damals auch ohne Medikamente gut ging ist hanebüchener Unsinn. Früher Kindstot, Cholera, Windpocken, Kinderlähmung und Tuberkulose sind Krankheiten, die ohne Medizin noch heute tausende Tote fordern würde, völlig egal wie stressfrei und gesund man sich ernährt.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> antibiotika


uebrigens wird damit zu wahllos umgegangen. antibiothika killt mikroben, auch die die zum immunsysthem gehoeren. aber trotzdem wird bei jeder harmlosen krankheit antibiotika verschrieben, und das immunsysthem geschaedigt


----------



## Philister (7. Juni 2009)

> Ich persönlich habe meinen Spaß damit, ich liebe schöne Gegenstände, freu mich wenn ich mich aufhübschen kann, freue mich wenn ich gutes geld verdienen kann und damit ein gehobeneres leben führen kann.


die behauptung war ja, dass uns im sinne von zeitgeist eingebläut wird, was uns glücklich macht. wirklich was aussagen tut deine antwort hier nicht - zu der zeit als fettleibigkeit für attraktiv galt, hat wohl auch jeder gedacht, es sei nur seine persönliche einstellung, dass er die dralle schnalle von nebenan geil findet ;-)



> Bei kleinen Wehwehchen warten und sie wegwünschen ist halt nicht


das ist wohl die einstellung, die nicht grad unwesentlich zu unserem aufgeblasenen gesundheitssystem beiträgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



übrigens, hausmittelchen nr1 gegen migräne: hochkonzentrierter ice-o-lator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Gesunde Ernährung, Sport und eine gute Kondition könnten so manchen Gang zum Arzt unnötig machen.





Rhokan schrieb:


> Ein gesunder Mensch braucht keine Medizin? Sehen wir mal von körperlichen Krankheiten ab.... willst du mir erzählen das ein psychisch kranker Mensch der z.B. an schweren Depressionen leidet sich einfach richtig ernähren soll? Hallo?!


wikipedia


> Verschiedene epidemiologische Studien weisen darauf hin, dass sportlich aktive Personen ein geringeres Risiko haben als Inaktive, an einer Depression zu erkranken.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Die Pille ist zigmal sicherer als das Kondom... Nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt.


 jau ... trozdem sollte man nicht alles auf die frau abschieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haben beide ihren teil dazu zu tragen

das wegen der pille soetwas passiert ist glaube ich nicht .. aber es gibt viele dinge die unerklärlich sind ..


----------



## Philister (7. Juni 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jau ... trozdem sollte man nicht alles auf die frau abschieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die 'pille' für den mann soll anscheinend bald marktreif sein.. die vorstellung sich testosteron zu spritzen gefällt mir irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Auf Medizin verzichten geht nicht, und der Spruch das es uns damals auch ohne Medikamente gut ging ist hanebüchener Unsinn. Früher Kindstot, Cholera, Windpocken, Kinderlähmung und Tuberkulose sind Krankheiten, die ohne Medizin noch heute tausende Tote fordern würde, völlig egal wie stressfrei und gesund man sich ernährt.


wertungsfrei weitergedacht könnte man hier vielleicht auch anführen, dass diese krankheiten für ein ausgeglicheneres wachstum der menschheit sorgen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in die selbe kerbe schlägt die frage, ob gesundheit um jeden preis zu erhalten ist - hierzulande wird die im moment interessanterweise aufgeworfen. wenn gesundheit die hauptsache ist und schlussfolgernd der wert des lebens daran gemessen wird, übt man damit nicht wenig druck aus. schliesslich ist die gesundheit, medikamente hin oder her, ein äusserst zerbrechliches gut. dass dann behinderte, kranke und betagte menschen immer mehr an den rand der gesellschaft gedrängt werden, ist eine logische folge.. ?


----------



## Pymonte (7. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> uebrigens wird damit zu wahllos umgegangen. antibiothika killt mikroben, auch die die zum immunsysthem gehoeren. aber trotzdem wird bei jeder harmlosen krankheit antibiotika verschrieben, und das immunsysthem geschaedigt



Antibiotika ist Wirkstoffspezifisch und greift nur das Bakterium an, dass es auch bekämpfen soll. Wenn es anders wäre, würde deine ganze Magen-Darm-Flora (oder heißt das nun Fauna?) dich von Innen her vernichten. Es mag auch die Allrounder Antibiotika geben, aber auch die sind selten Körperschädlich. Meist greifen diese dann nur auch "gute" Bakterien an, was wiederum den Körper und seine Symbiose mit desen Organsimen schwächt.

Die Antibaby Pille hat aufjedenfall eine sehr sehr geringe Ausfall und Fehlchance, das sie bisher eines der sichersten Medikamente ist, die es bisher gibt.

Die Pille für den Mann funktioniert übrigens nicht bzw nicht korrekt. Ich würds nicht nehmen, außer ich will irgendwann steril sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Es gibt keine Medizin, die den Körper heilt. Bei 99% aller Erkrankungen heilt sich der Körper selber und wird, wenn überhaupt, unterstützt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Antibiotika ist Wirkstoffspezifisch und greift nur das Bakterium an, dass es auch bekämpfen soll. Wenn es anders wäre, würde deine ganze Magen-Darm-Flora (oder heißt das nun Fauna?) dich von Innen her vernichten. Es mag auch die Allrounder Antibiotika geben, aber auch die sind selten Körperschädlich. Meist greifen diese dann nur auch "gute" Bakterien an, was wiederum den Körper und seine Symbiose mit desen Organsimen schwächt.


also mir wurde was anderes erzaehlt (von bekannten aerzten vom mir)
ja, antibiotika hilft, und ja, es ist nur sehr gering schaedlich, dennoch sollte es nicht so leichtsinnig von aerzten verschrieben werden


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juni 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> wertungsfrei weitergedacht könnte man hier vielleicht auch anführen, dass diese krankheiten für ein ausgeglicheneres wachstum der menschheit sorgen würden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War es dann nicht, natürlich auch wertungsfrei weitergedacht, ein Fehler, die Methoden des Dritten Reiches auf Bezug zur Rassenreinheit zu kritisieren? Ich kann manchen Thesen, auch den hypothetischsten einfach nichts abgewinnen.



Philister schrieb:


> in die selbe kerbe schlägt die frage, ob gesundheit um jeden preis zu erhalten ist - hierzulande wird die im moment interessanterweise aufgeworfen. wenn gesundheit die hauptsache ist und schlussfolgernd der wert des lebens daran gemessen wird, übt man damit nicht wenig druck aus. schliesslich ist die gesundheit, medikamente hin oder her, ein äusserst zerbrechliches gut. dass dann behinderte, kranke und betagte menschen immer mehr an den rand der gesellschaft gedrängt werden, ist eine logische folge.. ?



Druck, der in beide Richtungen wirkt. Gesundheit zu erhalten und Gesundheit wieder herzustellen. Somit stünden letztlich nicht nur Behinderte, Kranke und Betagte am Rand der Gesellschaft, sondern auch die Gesunden. Der demographische Wandel tut indess seines dazu, dass im Gegenteil die junge Generation zur Nebensache wird. Dienstleistungen richten sich schließlich nicht umsonst, mehr und mehr auf den Rentner und den älteren Mitmenschen aus.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Stereotype: Du siehst mir das zu engstirnig. Die Menschheit ist vor tausend Jahren ohne Medikamente ganz gut zurecht gekommen. Wir hatten keine Medikamente gebraucht. Aber heute gibt es sie. Es gibt sie und wir sind dankbar.


Die Menschheit ist auch vor tausenden von jahren ohne Religion noch ausgekommen ...
Und zudem liest du ja wohl einige Beiträge nicht - es wurde mind. schon 2 mal erwähnt: Früher gab es auch schon Medizin - nicht in den Ausmaße wie heute aber es gab sie.Trotzdem war die Lebenserwartung der Menschen früher wesentlich geringer als heute - wir verdanken es z.T. der Medizin,dass es uns heute noch gibt.


----------



## Descartes (7. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Druck, der in beide Richtungen wirkt. Gesundheit zu erhalten und Gesundheit wieder herzustellen. Somit stünden letztlich nicht nur Behinderte, Kranke und Betagte am Rand der Gesellschaft, sondern auch die Gesunden.



Letztendlich haben wir in diesen land kein Recht auf leben mehr sondern den Zwang zum leben,
wie vorhin schon gesagt wird man hier bei ner 0815 Grippe die ein gesunder mensch in 14 tagen
auskuriert haben sollte, plötzlich mit antibiotika behandelt oder man wird mit aller gewalt am leben erhalten
und an maschienen gesteckt trotz Schmerzen.
Das problem ist auch das der Wahn nach Wachstum und Immer Schnelleren Entwicklung,
Leute mit "handicap" benachteiligt, das somit die leute sich selber schon dopen um nur mehr leistung zu bringen.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juni 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Letztendlich haben wir in diesen land kein Recht auf leben mehr sondern den Zwang zum leben,
> wie vorhin schon gesagt wird man hier bei ner 0815 Grippe die ein gesunder mensch in 14 tagen
> auskuriert haben sollte, plötzlich mit antibiotika behandelt oder man wird mit aller gewalt am leben erhalten
> und an maschienen gesteckt trotz Schmerzen.
> ...



Also ich weiß ja nicht, wie das bei Euch so läuft. Aber momentan bestimme alleine ich, wann ich zum Arzt gehe? Es liegt doch in der Verantwortung des Einzelnen ob und wann er den Arzt bei Schmerzen aufsucht. Wer lieber zuhause bleibt und sich auskuriert, wird nie mit Antibiotika in Berührung kommen, welche er nicht auch unbedingt braucht.
Natürlich tut die Werbung ihr Übriges einem weiß machen zu wollen, beim leichtesten Ziepen ist die Einnahme von Aspirin Direct die einzige Lösung. Aber die Werbung versucht ja auch mir den Genuss von Coca Cola durch das Zeigen von kleinen Pelzviechern schmackhafter zu machen. 
Und den gesellschaftlichen Druck, sofort leistungssteigernde Mittelchen einnehmen zu müssen, kaufe ich niemandem ab.


----------



## marion9394 (7. Juni 2009)

> Also ich weiß ja nicht, wie das bei Euch so läuft. Aber momentan bestimme alleine ich, wann ich zum Arzt gehe?



naja... so leicht ist es ja nicht. 
Wenn ich einen Tag krank bin muss ich automatisch zum arzt, allein wegen dem attest das ich meinem arbeitgeber vorlegen muss... und das der mich mal krankschreibt werde ich da auch untersucht...
ok ob ich dann die medikamente nehme ist die andere sache, aber heutzutage kann man ja gar nicht 2 wochen bei einer grippe daheimbleiben und sich auskurieren... nach spätestens 3 tagen ist doch der arbeitgeber schon zwieder.
Mann muss ja quasi medis nehmen um bald wieder auf der matte stehen zu können... 

ich für meinen teil vermeide es antibiotika zu nehmen, zum einen wegen meiner pille und zum anderen weil ich es wirklich nur im äußersten notfall nehmen will.... Allerdings sollte man wirklich auf die Ärzte hören, ich neige gern da zu vereiterte mandeln und stirnhölen zu kriegen, nach dem ich jahrelang nix dagegen gemacht habe außer sinupret zu fressen ist es irgendwann so schlimm geworden das es mein hausarzt für drüsenfieber gehalten hat -.-


----------



## Descartes (7. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht, wie das bei Euch so läuft. Aber momentan bestimme alleine ich, wann ich zum Arzt gehe? Es liegt doch in der Verantwortung des Einzelnen ob und wann er den Arzt bei Schmerzen aufsucht. Wer lieber zuhause bleibt und sich auskuriert, wird nie mit Antibiotika in Berührung kommen, welche er nicht auch unbedingt braucht.



Allein schon in der Lebenmittel branche ist es so, das man bei Diarrhö sobald er auftritt zum arzt geht und 
prüfen lassen muss ob man salmonellen 
hat, ob das nun wer macht
oder nicht trotz meldepflicht, lass ich mal ausen vor. Wobei das jetzt kein vorzeige beispiel ist zugegeben, für blinde
verschreibungs wut.

Heute zählen Antibiotika zu den weltweit am häufigsten verschriebenen Medikamenten.

Natürlich kann ich auch ein Aufguss mit Weidenbaumrinde machen um Acetylsalicylsäure zu gewinnen,
wenn ich kopfschmerzen habe, aber aspirin ist in dem fall bequemer.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Juni 2009)

öööhm, ich möchte noch schnell sagen. Der Anfagnspost von der Pille, ist nicht von mir persöhnlich verfasst, sondern komplett kopiert, von der Quelle, die ich angegeben habe. Also könnt ihr "daraus" nicht schliessen, wie ich zu Medikamenten stehe. Ich habe dort legidlich geschrieben, was ihr davon haltet, und wo die Disk-Grundlage befindet, damit es nicht gleich wegen Sinnfreiheit gecloset wird.

Ich habe gesagt, oder _ich wollte sagen_, dass ich find, dass die heutige Gesellschaft ein bisschen zuviele Medikamente schlucken und verschreiben, anstatt Auszukurieren (wenn möglich). 

Bei der Sache, "ich entscheide selber, ob ich zum Arzt gehe, und an welche Maschinen ich gehänkt werde."
Es kann gut sein, dass man eine Krankheit erwischt hat, die die Kommunikation erschweren oder euch anders beschädigen, sodass die Familien oder Ärzte sich verpflichtet fühlen, die Entscheidungen zu treffen. 

So, und jezz geh ich mal meine Gedanken sortieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juni 2009)

wir fassen zusammen: du erstellst ein thema das sich mit einem fall beschäftigt der schon ne geraume zeit zurück liegt und damals auch seinen auftritt in der öffentlichkeit hatte. damit dein thema aber nicht gleich wegen sinnfreiheit geschlossen wird, hast du schnell nee these hinzu geklatscht ohne großartig gedanken darüber zu machen, was du eigentlich erreichen willst. richtig?
ich hät im übrigen immernoch gern ein beispiel, wo du meinst das medis überflüssig sind.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Aaaaalso ich hab das ganze mal meine Mutter lesen lassen (Frauenärtztin) und sie kam zu folgendem Schluss

Das kann gut sein das soetwas passiert aber da müssten dann bereits vorher "Gefäßerkrankungen" (also genetischer Fehler bei der Gefäßbildung o.ä.) vorliegen. Zudem ist das noch lange kein Grund das Medikamet vom markt zu nehmen weil es millionen anderer Frauen hilft.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

und jetzt @ Benji

du willst damit sagen das in der heutigen Gesellschaft zu viele Medis geschluckt werden anstatt auszukurieren.
Naja also der Post oben handelt von der Pille also das auszukurieren dauert 9 Monate :>
zudem liegt der erhöhte Medikamentenkonsum auch daran das viele sich einfach nicht vorm Arbeitgeber die blöße geben wollen das sie krank sind. Es könnten ja Krankheitsstände wie bei Lidl notiert werden und diese dann als kündigungsgrund herangezogen werden (mirist klar wie zwielichtig das alles ist).
Also lieber schnell um jeden preis gesund werden


----------



## Zonalar (8. Juni 2009)

Nun Stereotype. Mit Symptombekämfpung meine ich.
Die Krankheit muss ja von irgendwoher kommen. Bei Fettleibigkeit können wir sehr schnell das Problem finden. Das is man selber. Aber machmal will man ja auch einfach nicht einsehen, dass man selber dass Problem is (was ja durchaus nachvollziehbar für uns ist), und somit versucht man das Problem mit Medis zu lösen, mit Fettabsaugungen o.ä.

"Medis sind symptombekämpfung": Ich hab das falsch formuliert in den vorherigen Posts. Wir Menschen können Medis als Symptombekämpfung brauchen, um den eigendlichen Problemen in unserem Leben auszuweichen. Ich rede hier aber nicht von jeder Krankheit, sondern  von denen, die wir uns selber zuführen können, durch unser Leben, dass wir führen. Wer ständig im stress lebt und besonders schreckhaft ist, wird früher oder später Migräne bekommen. Schlechte Laune, Wut, Hass aber auch Depressionen, schaden unseren Körper und somit sind wir Krankheitsanfälliger (hab ich öfters gehört, und finds nachvollziehbar. Aber ne QUelle hab ich ned zur Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Es ist auch ungesund, wenn wir Probleme unterdrücken. Wenn man z.B. erleben muss, wie sein Liebstes fremdgeht, aber man nicht darüber sprechen kann.

Oder seh ich das falsch? Ich bin hier um zu lernen, nicht um zu flamen.

Im übrigen hab ich mir in den letzten 2 Tagen mich in die Posts richtig reingesteigert hab mich komplett drüber aufgeregt. Dies hat sich wieder gelegt, durch ein zweites durchlesen des gesammten Themas, und bin jezz wieder fähig objektiv und sachlich zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denke ich...
Aufjedenfall objektiver als vorher.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Juni 2009)

Fettabsaugung und Medis sind aber doch auch wieder komplett verschiedene Dinge. Du wirfst Dinge in einen Topf wie nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Das ist als würde man einem Unfallopfer sagen es solle sich sein verbranntes Gesicht nicht korrigieren lassen weil es ja nur mehr Selbstbewustsein braucht um über die Blicke der Menschen zu stehen. Es passieren Dinge auf die hat man selbst keinen Einfluss und diese Dinge können krank machen. Zu sagen dass jeder es selbst in der Hand hat wie er lebt und was er fühlt ist naiv und lebensfremd.


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

Benji9
Glaubst du, ein Mensch lässt sich bestrahlen oder so nur dass er seinem Krebs ausweichen kann? Jeder hat heute die Möglichkeit sein Leben zu verbessern und zwar selbstständig und auf seine eigene Art.

Wenn jemand fett ist. warum nicht absaugen lassen? Wenns jemandem gefällt.

Benji sieh das ganze gechillt. Niemand steht hier jemandem anderen im Weg.


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> "Medis sind symptombekämpfung": Ich hab das falsch formuliert in den vorherigen Posts. Wir Menschen können Medis als Symptombekämpfung brauchen, um den eigendlichen Problemen in unserem Leben auszuweichen. Ich rede hier aber nicht von jeder Krankheit, sondern  von denen, die wir uns selber zuführen können, durch unser Leben, dass wir führen. *Wer ständig im stress lebt und besonders schreckhaft ist, wird früher oder später Migräne bekommen. *


WEnn jemand einen stressigen Job (z.B Manager oder andere "höhere" jobs) hat,sollte er diesen also kündigen damit er keine Migräne bekommt bzw. dann keine Medizin nutzen muss?Sorry,aber da mach ich lieber den Job weiter und nehm Tabletten anstatt meinen Job aufzugeben,weil er stressig ist - aber so schnell findet man keinen anderen job...


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Zu sagen dass jeder es selbst in der Hand hat wie er lebt und was er fühlt ist naiv und lebensfremd.


Amen und das kommt komischwerweise nicht zum ersten mal zur Sprache.
Mir ist soweit immernoch kein medikament bekannt, das aus dem lebensstil herraus entwickelt wurde. nehmen wir dein beispiel fettleibigkeit. das wird nicht mit medis bekämpft, wohl aber der mit kommenden bluthochdruck. aber dieser bluthochdruck kommt auch bei leuten vor , die sich völlig gesund ernähren etc. nur weil ein medikament vielelicht auch bei solchen fällen eingesetzt wird, heißt es noch lamnge nichtdas es an anderen baustellen ebenfalls gebraucht wird.
kauf dir einfach mal eine packung aspirin und lies dir in der packungsbeilage mal durch, wofür aspirin alles verwendet werden kann.

Im übrigen kriegen manche Frauen während ihrer menstruation Migräne, soll ich denen sagen das liegt an ihrem lebensstil als Frau?


----------



## marion9394 (8. Juni 2009)

ich für meinen teil habe fast gar keinen stress - habe gott sei dank einen faullenzerjob (bzw im moment gar keinen...^^)
trotzdem geht die migräne deswegen nicht weg...

ich kann zwar kopfwehförderliche sachen machen, dann wird es noch schlimmer (zb, licht, wenn ich mich tierisch aufreg oder so)
aber wenns mir besonders gut geht wird es dadurch nicht besser....

jene besagte stiefma der man die gebärmutter rausgeschnitten hat hat zum beispiel seit der op gar kein migräne mehr... 

zum thema fett, gut solche medis die das abnehmen fördern find ich auch krank - weil das eigentlich nichts bringt (zumindest für ne kurze zeit)
also nicht falsch verstehen - für leute die es gesundheitlich brauchen - ok! aber für die durchschnittsfrau die sich zu fett fühlt ist sowas dämlich hoch 2
find auch diese komischen joghurts im tv dämlich die die verdauung anregen ;D

*Hier eine Frage*

benji wie stehst du zu viagra oder zu diesen tabletten die gegen haarausfall da sind? das sind doch sachen die männern wichtig sind. 
und gesundheitlich braucht man weder haare noch libido

also nehmen oder nicht? wenns einem dann besser geht?


----------



## Zonalar (8. Juni 2009)

> Hier eine Frage
> 
> benji wie stehst du zu viagra oder zu diesen tabletten die gegen haarausfall da sind? das sind doch sachen die männern wichtig sind.
> und gesundheitlich braucht man weder haare noch libido
> ...



mmmh, Viagra hab ich noch nie genommmen, und mich nie damit auseinander gesetzt, was das wirklich ist. In wahrheit will ich es auch gar nicht wissen. Und ich hab auh nicht vor, irgendwann mal welche zu nehmen. 
Tabletten gegen Haarausfall... schwierig. Ich mag meine Haare, allerdings sind sie immer so fettig... ob ich wohl besser mit Glatze aussehe? Nein, dazu fehlen mir die passenden Mukkis^^ Wie Funktionern diese tabletten? Stimulieren sie den Körper und fördern so den Haarwuchs oder was? Kenn mich da nicht aus. 
Momentan tendiere ich zu "ja, die würd ich nehmen".


----------



## Philister (8. Juni 2009)

wenn man als mann in unserem alter gesundheitlich dazu gezwungen wäre viagra zu nehmen, dann würd ich schon sagen, dass das die reinform absoluter notwendigkeit darstellt ;-)


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> mmmh, Viagra hab ich noch nie genommmen, und mich nie damit auseinander gesetzt, was das wirklich ist. In wahrheit will ich es auch gar nicht wissen. Und ich hab auh nicht vor, irgendwann mal welche zu nehmen.
> Tabletten gegen Haarausfall... schwierig. Ich mag meine Haare, allerdings sind sie immer so fettig... ob ich wohl besser mit Glatze aussehe? Nein, dazu fehlen mir die passenden Mukkis^^ Wie Funktionern diese tabletten? Stimulieren sie den Körper und fördern so den Haarwuchs oder was? Kenn mich da nicht aus.
> Momentan tendiere ich zu "ja, die würd ich nehmen".


haar tabletten gibt es soweit ich weiß garnicht, aber wenn doch, dann werden sie wohl die bildung von testosteron unterdrücken da dies zum haarausfall führt. viagra ist ein potenzsteigerndes mittelchen.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Juni 2009)

> viagra ist ein potenzsteigerndes mittelchen.


mmmh, irgendwie hab ich s gewusst. Aber jezz isses bestätigt^^
Sowas hab ich ned nötig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich denk ned, das sowas gesund sein kann...


----------



## Lillyan (8. Juni 2009)

Nichts gegen dich Benji, aber ich denke über Viagra kann man nur urteilen, wenn man in der Situation ist und schon entsprechende Erfahrungen gemacht hat... Jetzt kannst du leicht sagen "Brauch ich nicht, will ich nicht". Leider zieht sich dieser Verdacht durch alle deine Posts. Ich stimme dir zu, dass man auf seine Gesundheit und seinen Körper achten sollte... trotzdem kann auch dich irgendwann eine richtige Migräne erwischen und dann will ich sehen, wie du sie ohne Medikamente durchstehst... besonders wenn sie regelmäßig kommt.

Zudem ist die Pille noch einmal etwas ganz anderes, es sei denn man denkt, dass die Schwangerschaft eine Krankheit ist :>


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Zudem ist die Pille noch einmal etwas ganz anderes, es sei denn man denkt, dass die Schwangerschaft eine Krankheit ist :>


das läuft wie bandwürmer unter parasiten aber ohne den vielleicht positiven nebeneffekt schlanker zu werden^^


----------



## Zonalar (9. Juni 2009)

Diese Frage stell ich mir selber Lillyan.
Mal gugg. ihr werden den Bericht zu hören bekommen, wenns soweit is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nein, Schwanger sein ist keine Krankheit. Genauso wie die Menschheit kein Virus is.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Genauso wie die Menschheit kein Virus is.



eigentlich is se genau das^^ die menschheit ist das virus das unsre erde langsam aber sicher zugrunde richtet^^


----------



## marion9394 (9. Juni 2009)

> wenn man als mann in unserem alter gesundheitlich dazu gezwungen wäre viagra zu nehmen, dann würd ich schon sagen, dass das die reinform absoluter notwendigkeit darstellt ;-)


hehe definitiv ;D




> mmmh, Viagra hab ich noch nie genommmen, und mich nie damit auseinander gesetzt, was das wirklich ist. In wahrheit will ich es auch gar nicht wissen. Und ich hab auh nicht vor, irgendwann mal welche zu nehmen.



hm also ich würds mal so erklären, gut in unseren jahren ist das wohl nicht notwendig, aber stell dir vor du bist 50 (oder älter), verheiratet und willst einfach wie früher regelmäßig sex mit deiner frau haben... gehört ja zu einer funktionierenden beziehung dazu. du willst und es geht einfach nix mehr! Das ist doch das schlimmste was einem Pärchen in beziehung zärtlichkeiten passieren kann! Ein Bekannter hat mir mal erzählt wie unangenehm es einem Mann allein schon ist wenn er zu früh kommt oder erst gar keinen hochkriegt. Und multiplizier das mal mit ein paar Jahren - da wirst doch frustriert! Ich behaupte jetzt mal Sex ist genauso ein Grundbedürfnis wie zum Beispiel Essen oder Trinken.

Es ist zwar die weitläufige meinung das wenn man falten kriegt keinen sex mehr hat aber das ist ja wirklich nicht so ) man will es sich nur nicht vorstellen das ist der unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist der zweck von diesem mittelchen - nicht das irgendwelche jungen leute damit ne dreistündige schmerzende riesenerektion haben^^

Diese Haarmittelchen gibt es wirklich, hat mir meine Mum erzählt die is Friseurin. Wenn man diese Tabletten nimmt stoppt es den Haarausfall, allerdings sind die Teile recht teuer und der Haarausfall geht weiter sobald man die Mittelchen absetzt.


----------



## Razyl (9. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Und ich denk ned, das sowas gesund sein kann...


Wieso? Nur weil es die Durchblutung anregt bzw. eine Muskelentspannung auslöst und damit die Potenz steigert? 



Manoroth schrieb:


> eigentlich is se genau das^^ die menschheit ist das virus das unsre erde langsam aber sicher zugrunde richtet^^


Jop - da wir Menschen nicht genug bekommen und über alles herrschen wollen


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das läuft wie bandwürmer unter parasiten aber ohne den vielleicht positiven nebeneffekt schlanker zu werden^^


lol bring den witz mal bitte in ner frauenartzpraxis XD


----------



## Dabow (9. Juni 2009)

Ohgott ist das schlimm ... ich bin nicht oft in den Allgemeinen Foren, aber als ich das eben gelesen habe, hab ich nen Schock bekommen. Kaum zu glauben !


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ohgott ist das schlimm ... ich bin nicht oft in den Allgemeinen Foren, aber als ich das eben gelesen habe, hab ich nen Schock bekommen. Kaum zu glauben !


Dann lies es nicht und ignoriere es einfach. Zum Glück bist du nicht oft hier.

btt. 
Die Menschheit ist sicher ein Virus, der sich aber irgendwann mal selber auslöschen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viagra hoffe ich, muss ich noch lange nicht benutzen, aber wenn man es braucht. Wieso nicht? Ungesund ist es wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Juni 2009)

da ich noch was im hinterstübchen hatte wegen weiteren nutzen von viagra aber nicht mehr wusste was, hab ich es gegoogelt.
das Ergebnis: Wundermittel Viagra
erstaunlich was der kleine blaue alles kann außer den männlichen monumentalbauten zu höhenflügen zu verhelfen^^


----------



## Davatar (10. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> mmmh, Viagra hab ich noch nie genommmen, und mich nie damit auseinander gesetzt, was das wirklich ist. In wahrheit will ich es auch gar nicht wissen. Und ich hab auh nicht vor, irgendwann mal welche zu nehmen.
> Tabletten gegen Haarausfall... schwierig. Ich mag meine Haare, allerdings sind sie immer so fettig... ob ich wohl besser mit Glatze aussehe? Nein, dazu fehlen mir die passenden Mukkis^^ Wie Funktionern diese tabletten? Stimulieren sie den Körper und fördern so den Haarwuchs oder was? Kenn mich da nicht aus.
> Momentan tendiere ich zu "ja, die würd ich nehmen".


Benji, die andern habens zwar bereits erklärt, aber ich werd hier ein Bisschen deutlicher (Ich hoffe das wird vom Mod nicht gestrichen ^^). Damit Mann und Frau ihrem gemeinsamen Sexualtrieb nachgehen können, muss das der kleine Mann erst mal stramm stehen, damits funktioniert. Tut er das nicht, läuft gar nichts. Ich glaube vor der Situation in der ein hübsches Mädel im Bett liegt und bereit ist, jedoch der kleine Mann nicht will fürchtet sich jeder Mann. An dem Tag in dem Du in dieser Situation bist wirst Du Deine Einstellung gegenüber Viagra ändern. Potenzprobleme kommen nicht nur vom Alter, sondern auch von psychischem Druck, den man sich selbst bereitet. Insofern kann theoretisch sogar ein pubertierender 16 Jähriger, der vor Hormonen nur so strotzt, Potenzprobleme haben.
Ich selbst nutze Viagra derzeit nicht (wer weiss, was die Zukunft bringen mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber ich finds gut, dass ich die Möglichkeit hätte, sowas zu kaufen, wenns eines Tages auf natürlichem Wege nicht mehr gehen würde.


Edit: Wenn wir grad bei Erklärungen sind. Es gab mal noch die Frage bezüglich Pickel-Weg-Zeug: Das Zeug, das man normal in den Läden kauft wie zB Clerasil oder sowas fällt soweit ich weiss in die Kategorie "Körpferpflegeprodukte" und sind insofern keine Medikamente. Man sollte sich übrigens vorher noch informieren, was für nen Hauttyp man hat, denn sonst kann u.U. das Produkt das man nutzt eher das Gegenteil von dem bewirken, was man eigentlich haben möchte. Dazu müsste soweit ich weiss eine durchschnittliche Visagistin (die Frau, die Schminke und sowas verkauft) oder aber ein Hautarzt sagen können, was für einen Hauttyp man hat, welche Produkte man nehmen soll und welche Wirkstoffe diese enthalten.
Es gibt aber Medikamente, die man rezeptpflichtig vom Arzt ausgeschrieben bekommen kann. Die haben aber auch extreme Nebenwirkungen. So muss man diese idR in etwa ein Jahr lang regelmässig zu sich nehmen. Die Hauptauswirkung davon ist, dass die Haut austrocknet, was man sieht und spürt. Es ist scheinbar nicht wirklich angenehm, daher werden diese Medikamente auch nur den Leuten verschrieben, die wirklich extreme, richtige Hautkrankheiten auf Grund von Pickeln haben und nicht denen, die ein paar haben, welche nach gewisser Zeit wieder weggehn. Die Ärzte raten normalerweise von einer Behandlung mit diesen Medikamenten ab, eben wegen diesen heftigen Nebenwirkungen.


----------



## fst (11. Juni 2009)

die pille ist nicht sicherer als ein kondom..weil man kann mit der pille trotsdem eine fehlgeburt bekommen oder gar keine kinder mehr kriegen..das kondom dagegen ist sicher,wenn man aufs ablaufdatum schaut und die richtige größe nimmt^^


----------



## sTereoType (11. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> die pille ist nicht sicherer als ein kondom..weil man kann mit der pille trotsdem eine fehlgeburt bekommen oder gar keine kinder mehr kriegen..das kondom dagegen ist sicher,wenn man aufs ablaufdatum schaut und die richtige größe nimmt^^


das ist so nicht richtig. wenn es darum geht nicht schwanger zu werden, haben studien gezeigt das die Pille um ein paar prozent vor dem Kondom liegt.
Das beide nicht bei 100% liegen liegt an falscher bzw mangelhafter anwendung und unwissenheit über wechselwirkungen sowie chemische vorgänge. beliebt ist da z.b. die einnahme von weiteren atibiotika neben der pille oder eine nicht auf wasser basierende gleitcreme die das latex vom Kondom angreift.


----------

